# TDC540040 Image



## startrbear (Jan 22, 2004)

So, my just out of warranty Tivo just bit the dust last night. The primary hard drive went bad. I'm not in a position to shell out for a new unit and would like to utilize one of my spare hard drives I have laying around. If anyone could contact me with help finding an image, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm


----------



## startrbear (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. It had been a couple years since my last upgrade and I hadn't been following things. I did run across this just a little earlier and will give it a shot. Thanks for the help.


----------

